# Le Mans 2018



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2018 Le Mans Race

1. LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo (#8) _ 388 laps _ 37 pit stops

3. LMP1 Oreca R13-Gibson V8 (#3) _ 376 laps _ 39 pit stops

5. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 (#26) _ 369 laps _ 36 pit stops

17. LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 (#92) _ 344 laps _ 25 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyUUs9VIeaI

LMP1


















LMP2









LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2018 Le Mans Race Fastest Laps

Le Mans (13.626 km) Lap Times

LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo (#8) _ 3:17.658

LMP1 Oreca R13-Gibson V8 (#1) _ 3:20.046

LMP1 Dallara BR1-AER V6 Turbo (#17) _ 3:20.335

LMP1 Dallara BR1-Gibson V8 (#10) _ 3:22.064

LMP1 Ginetta G60-Mecachrome V6 Turbo (#6) _ 3:24.444

LMP1 CLM P1/01-Nismo Cosworth V6 Turbo (#4) _ 3:25.869

LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 (#31) _ 3:27.200

LMGTE Corvette C7R V8 (#63) _ 3:49.448

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

LMP1






















































LMP2









LMGTE


----------

